# I have a question.



## rabbit2194 (Jul 21, 2020)

At 19 minutes and 43 seconds, he directly controls the dynamic with a medium controller. Does the Cubase have this function? If so, I would appreciate it if you could tell me what the function is called and how to do it. It's too hard to control the dynamic little by little for each part.


----------



## Marsen (Jul 21, 2020)

rabbit2194 said:


> At 19 minutes and 43 seconds, he directly controls the dynamic with a medium controller. Does the Cubase have this function? If so, I would appreciate it if you could tell me what the function is called and how to do it. It's too hard to control the dynamic little by little for each part.




Christian uses a Fader Box to control C1 Dynamic and C11 Expression (Volume).
You can use nearly everthing for that, i.E. Modwheel (from any Keyboard) is usually routed to C1.

Every DAW, also Cubase does read these informations.


----------

